# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Tensioni i ulët i gjakut

## dudu62

cfare masa duhet te marr per te luftuar kete,mosha38 vjec kam tensionin 7-10  
nuk vuaj nga asnje semundje, te pakten mesa di une
faleminderit

----------


## malli

Dhe une jam 24 vjeçe kam vuajtur shpesh nga tensioni i ulet.
Kam qene te doktorri dhe me dha ilaçe per ti pire per dite , por me tha qe po te pish nje gote vere te kuqe per dite eshte shum mire per tensionin e ulet.
Une qe ateher pije nje gote per dite dhe si pij me ilaçet,jam shum mire tani nga tensioni.
shpresoj te ndihmoj dhe tu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Dudu,

E para, tensionin nuk e ke shume te ulet. Une do ta konsideroja normal. Nese e ke pasur gjithmone te ulet, s'ke pse shqetesohesh. Ca persona e kane te ulet nga natyra, dhe kjo s'do te thote qe te kene probleme.

Une per veten time e kam pasur gjithmone 90/60 dhe kam qene gjithmone shume aktive. Nese je aktiv/e ose energjetike, atehere s'ke pse shqetesohesh;  nese ke plogeshti, marrje mendsh atehere duhet bere dicka per kete.

Nje keshille, une hurdhat s'i perdor sepse ma ulnin tensionin e gjakut dhe kete e kuptoja dhe vete. Nese deshiron ta ngresh tensionin me domosdoshmeri, atehere nje kafe shqiptare te ndihmon shume  :buzeqeshje:  por une s'ta keshilloj. Gjithashtu stresi ta ngre 200/130  :buzeqeshje:  Ti me sa duket, ke tip Personaliteti B (chilled and relaxed) qe eshte shume mire.

----------


## MisCongeniality

By the way,
Kurre mos tentoni te merrni ilace, nese nuk ju nevojiten domosdoshmerisht sepse ato jane helme dhe trupi mund te fitoje imunitet ose mund t'i shkaktosh vetes semundje te tjera. Do vije nje dite kur do plakemi dhe do behemi gjysha dhe do kemi nevoje per keto ilace te na mbajne gjalle. Te presim deri atehere  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zani

Dudu nese nuk ke marrje mendsh lere se e ke top fare.Enet e gjakut do i kesh TOP me kete tension.Ka evidenca qe thone sa me i ulet tensioni aq me i vogel rreziku per atheroskleroze.
shnet e t'mira

----------


## dallandyshe

> nese ke plogeshti, marrje mendsh atehere duhet bere dicka per kete.
> .


Nese siptomat jane te tilla, cfare duhet bere?

----------


## elbed

Kam tim ate qe ka 2 -3 muaj qe ka probleme me tensionin . E ka ne parametrat 5-9 madje dje e pati 4.5-8. dua te di nese kjo shkakton probleme. Dhe cduhet te kete parasysh . theksoj se nderkohe im ate ka 2-3 vjet qe merr ne rregull ilace per tensionin.

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Kontrollin dhe konsultimet me mjekun mos i harro

----------


## good girl

Tensioni arterial normal duhet te jete 125/85 mm hg, ose e thene ndryshe 12,5/8,5, babai juaj duhet te shkoje per kontroll tek kardiologu sepse e ka tensionin shume te ulet, gjithashtu duhet te kete kujdes mos te ngrihet pernjehere kur eshte shtrire, sepse ka mundesi te humbase ndenjat, ai duhet te rrije buze shtratit per disa minuta dhe pastaj te ngihet, dhe te konsumoje sa me shume lengje.

P.S.nese merr hilace per uljen e tensionit duhet te shkoje tek mjeku sa me shpejt per rregullimin e dozes. 
Nese ke pyetje te tjera me shkruaj.

----------


## dp17ego

TA normal varion midis100 me 50 mm HG dhe 140 me 100 mm HG, pra midis ketyre kufijme minimale dhe maksimale.
 Edhe nje here....TA maksimal apo sistolik duhet te luhatet midis 100- 140mmHG tek njeriu i shendoshe. TA qe del nga keto limite fillon te shkaktoje demtime ne organizem.

Ne rastin konkret...me lejo te bej disa pyetje, para se te pergjigjem
1- Sa vjet eshte babai?
2- A ka ndonje semundje tjeter shoqeruese?
3-C'pune ben?
4- A ka ne familjen e tij ndonje njeri tjeter me TA te larte?
5- Sa kohe ka qe eshte i semure?
6-Deri sa lart i ka shkuar TA?
7Cilat jane mjekimet qe po perdor?
8-Sa kohe ka qe po i perdor dhe a ka perdorur ndonje mjekim tjeter?
9-A ka ndjere ndonjehere shenjat e TA te larte?
10-A ka shenja tani?

DP

----------


## elbed

Faleminderit dp 17ego. po te jap disa te dhena qe me te drejte i ke kerkuar.
Babai eshte i moshes 65 vjec, aktualisht ne pension dhe nuk ka semundje te tjera. Ne familjen e tij qofte edhe gjyshi e gjyshja kur kane qene gjalle nuk kane pasur tension. Ka rreth 4 vjet qe vuan nga TA. dhe i ka kapur vlerat 17 mm HG. gjate kesaj kohe eshte kuruar me 2 kokra qe une i harrova per momentin por qe mund ti sjell emrat perseri. Me kete mjekim ka qene ne rregull, me tension te stabilizuar. Kete vere ka pasur shqetesime dhe sic thashe tensioni i ka shkuar deri 4, 4.5 Dje beri analizat e gjakut dhe i thane ti coje te specialisti se ndoshta ka anemi te hershme. Ne fakt me pare nuk ka pasur asnje shqetesim te ketij lloji. Para 2-3 ditesh e nderpreu ate cerek koker qe pinte per tensionin dhe tani tensioni i shkoi 12 - 8.5 Por prape nuk e di ne mund te rrije pa pire kokra. 
Shpresoj te te kem sjelle te dhena te sakta.

----------


## dp17ego

> Faleminderit dp 17ego. po te jap disa te dhena qe me te drejte i ke kerkuar.
> Babai eshte i moshes 65 vjec, aktualisht ne pension dhe nuk ka semundje te tjera. Ne familjen e tij qofte edhe gjyshi e gjyshja kur kane qene gjalle nuk kane pasur tension. Ka rreth 4 vjet qe vuan nga TA. dhe i ka kapur vlerat 17 mm HG. gjate kesaj kohe eshte kuruar me 2 kokra qe une i harrova per momentin por qe mund ti sjell emrat perseri. Me kete mjekim ka qene ne rregull, me tension te stabilizuar. Kete vere ka pasur shqetesime dhe sic thashe tensioni i ka shkuar deri 4, 4.5 Dje beri analizat e gjakut dhe i thane ti coje te specialisti se ndoshta ka anemi te hershme. Ne fakt me pare nuk ka pasur asnje shqetesim te ketij lloji. Para 2-3 ditesh e nderpreu ate cerek koker qe pinte per tensionin dhe tani tensioni i shkoi 12 - 8.5 Por prape nuk e di ne mund te rrije pa pire kokra. 
> Shpresoj te te kem sjelle te dhena te sakta.


Zgjidhja duket shume e logjikshme, ne rast se TA bie nen nivelin e normes dhe je duke marre mjekim duhet te nderpresesh mjekimin....*Une do te rekomandoja Te ule dozen e mjekimit dhe jo te nderprese mjekimin*

HTA(hipertensioni arterial nuk sherohet, por mbahet nen kontrroll).
Keshtu ne rastin konkret ka dy mundesi.
-Babait i jane dhene me shume mjekime nga sa ai ka pasur nevoje dhe duhej nje doze me e vogel
-Babai ndodhet para nje situate te re shendetsore qe ka ulur TA. Kjo duhet shqyrtuar nga mjeku(semundje tjeter qe mund te ule TA)
Shendet
DP

----------

